# How would you extend your home WiFI?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have a large home. The problem is my wireless router has to go through 6 walls to get to my daughter's room. The signal is miniscule to nothing in her room. My router is an ASUS RT-56U. There is really no other place to put the router. 

How would you get the signal to her room?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

First thing to do if possible is to elevate the router to be above things like computers and TVs.
Second is to get a "Repeater". I have bought a couple of them and tried them. The repeater with twin antennas appears to work the best.
One thing to consider is the repeater is catching the signal from the router and then sending it out. The same is true in reverse. This is a definite slowdown in processing but it does extend the range.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you by chance using 5Ghz band? If so, switch to 2.4 and test.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try a TP-Link 850 . . $25 Amazon. I just installed one at a friends to get the signal better to his master bedroom. This one is G - I didn't test any video. Has a signal strength meter on front so you can place it somewhere along the way to the area you need more range.

I plugged it in on my deck and was able to have wifi in my workshop so I may get one.

If you have Directv SWiM and coax in the room, a two way splitter and a powered DECA works nicely.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The best way to extend a wireless network is by using wired access points but if running a wire is not desireable you can use a wireless repeater. Note that the repeater does not have to be in the actually room, but right in the middle if your strongest and weakest points of the signal. They can be easy be connected to an AC outlet and propagate the signal 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> The best way to extend a wireless network is by using wired access points but if running a wire is not desireable you can use a wireless repeater.


If elevating the router doesn't work, a wired WAP is the next best choice. You can often create a wired WAP with a retired Wi-fi router and some free third party firmware.

I've had a LOT of problems with Apple iDevices and repeaters.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I used to use a Linksys WRT54G running DD-WRT back in the mid 2000's as a repeater and it always worked flawlessly, they and newer models can be had for less than $20 on ebay.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> If elevating the router doesn't work, a wired WAP is the next best choice. You can often create a wired WAP with a retired Wi-fi router and some free third party firmware.
> 
> I've had a LOT of problems with Apple iDevices and repeaters.


Maybe you're a PC kind of guy? 

Define a lot and what sort, please.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Maybe you're a PC kind of guy?


I *HATE* Pee Cees!


> Define a lot and what sort, please.


A lot is that the iDevices would lock up the repeater with a hail of incessant DHCP requests that also put a load on the main router. Given that I couldn't get rid of the iDevices, I replaced the repeater with a WAP. This problem was probably a result of vehemently denied software flaws with both the iDevices and the repeater but a Wi-fi repeater must also have compatibility with the router that is much less likely to be an issue where CAT5 is involved.

Suffice it to say that if one of the other ways is possible, I would recommend going that way instead -- even if it involved more physical effort. Though decidedly primitive, current loop is harder to screw up and a lot easier to diagnose than RF.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Wireless Access Points are absolutely the best but it requires cabling. Still given the direction our world seems to be heading investing in at least enough cables and outlets to create good nearly even wireless coverage throughout the home will likely pay dividends later.

I run 3 WAPs plus the router in Hacienda del Toro (my home) and can use the DirecTV iOS client software throughout the home and a large stretch of my front, back, and side yards.

Someone here a few years back recommended a WindoZe or Mac software package inSSIDer (now available free in version 4) by Meta Geek and it is an incredible assistant showing all the available wireless networks their signal strengths, and operating channels. Slap that on a laptop and you can walk about locating your strong and dead spots. If you were to try a repeater, this tool would be invaluable in assisting proper set up.

I check my network with it periodically as well. I have an ASUS RT-N66U router and 3 ASUS EA-66N (can be configured as WAP, or repeater, or wireless bridge) WAPs. After a year I had my HR24-500 stop working on whole home (switched Ethernet connected via a workgroup switch sharing with one of these WAPS). I swapped the DVR, problem remained. It was then that I noted my iPaid was getting poor internet response so I fired up inSSIDer and saw where that WAP had a signal graph image like a Rain Bird sprinkler stream. Rebooting the WAP cured the problem. It recurred several weeks later. Firmware updates all around and the problem is history.

I mention all that just as testament as to how useful inSSIDer is plus it is beyond just set up. It is simple to use and its graphical output permits even a network noob to comprehend what needs to be done (or not).

Don "helps me feel like I know what I'm doing at least" Bolton


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Are you by chance using 5Ghz band? If so, switch to 2.4 and test.


I have trouble the other way around with my wireless landline.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

OH and ASUS has a downloadable desktop app that discovers all your network service goodies (if they are all ASUS) and presents them so you can link automatically to them in your browser for running their management software. Saves you having to know your network appliance IP or MAC addresses to find them


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I have had great success using the Securifi Almond® as a repeater. Easiest set up ever. Find them online.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> I have trouble the other way around with my wireless landline.


Could you elaborate a bit?

While 5G seems the better option to many due to its theoretical speed, it doesn't travel as far or through as much stuff as the lower frequency. 2.4 carries as much bandwidth and more than most have.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You could check out this new gadget and see how it works:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/02/eero-takes-a-crack-at-pushing-mesh-wi-fi-through-your-whole-house/


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

OP, Since you have an ASUS head over to thesmallnetbuilder forums and take a look. You could upgrade your firmware and increase the power output of the wifi radios.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the look and the idea behind the Eero. Looks nifty, but is not available and I don't want to drop a couple hundred bucks on fixing this problem. I have several retired routers lurking in the garage. I may try setting one up as a wireless repeater, and if that doesn't work, I may through some Cat5 through the closet into and across the attic into my daughters room. Actually, I already have ethernet going up there so it can go downstairs to the switch behind the TV-Xbox-Hopper-Wii-BD Player areea. Maybe I can throw a switch in there somewhere.

The ideal setup would be a ceiling mounted access point at the top of the stairs, but there's no power anywhere near.

She generally connects to the 5Ghz signal. The 2.4Ghz was no better.

It's supposed to rain this weekend so it might be a good time to try this. I'll have to check out some of these utilities you all have mentioned.
Thanks bunches


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Joe C said:


> OP, Since you have an ASUS head over to thesmallnetbuilder forums and take a look. You could upgrade your firmware and increase the power output of the wifi radios.


Nice forum. Now I just need to work through what's what...


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> If you have Directv SWiM and coax in the room, a two way splitter and a powered DECA works nicely.


Could you elaborate on how to do this?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> Could you elaborate on how to do this?


Two options - on an existing Directv SWiM coax, just a powered deca (sometimes called a broadband deca) connected to the coax via a 2 way splitter gives you a network connection. The power supply is necessary because a deca module is usually powered by the HR2x (23 or lower).

I use this to get a network connection to Blu-Ray DVD in the bedroom.

Option 2. Just a run of coax - Two powered decas will replace a run of Cat 5. In case you have an existing run of coax and don't want to pull Cat x.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks. 

I'm trying to increase the wifi signal in my theater room. I hooked up a range extender; it's helped somewhat, but I haven't found a spot it the house for the extender that will boost the signal to optimal performance. 

I have two older HRs in the room with DECAs. So could I spilt the Ethernet out cord from one of them and hook it into a wired-to-wireless repeater or a secondary router? Would it be better to run the out cord from the DECA into a router and then run a cord from one of the router out ports to the HR?

The goal is to get adequate steaming from my Sammy big screen and an Amazon Fire Stick, plus improve the signal for smartphones and iPads. 

What model would you recommend to redistribute the signal?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd take the Ethernet from the DECA to a router configured as a AP -- disable DHCP, uPNP, set a static IP and same SSID / Key as your wifi. No connection on WAN port.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I'd take the Ethernet from the DECA to a router configured as a AP -- disable DHCP, uPNP, set a static IP and same SSID / Key as your wifi. No connection on WAN port.


Thanks. I have an old Buffalo router lying around.
Might take me a while to get around to this, but I'll report back.
Will try to get it done before House of Cards.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I ended up moving the router from the top of the desk to the top of a wall bookshelf and about 6 feet more out into the open, away from the back wall. This seemed to help quite a bit.

Of course, I didn't have long enough Cat 5 cables, so I had to splurge at Monoprice. A couple of 20 footers and I was good to go.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dmspen said:


> I ended up moving the router from the top of the desk to the top of a wall bookshelf and about 6 feet more out into the open, away from the back wall. This seemed to help quite a bit.
> 
> Of course, I didn't have long enough Cat 5 cables, so I had to splurge at Monoprice. A couple of 20 footers and I was good to go.


We did a similar move about a year ago. My son had the router right next to a computer and 2 monitors and then a second computer. We raised it up above the computers and got a much better signal thru ought the house.
Glad that worked for you.'


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> We did a similar move about a year ago. My son had the router right next to a computer and 2 monitors and then a second computer. We raised it up above the computers and got a much better signal thru ought the house.
> Glad that worked for you.'


Yes, sometimes moving a router or AP 5-10 feet in any direction can make a big difference. We tend to bury them among the electronics in the office or TV console and then coverage suffers.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dmspen said:


> I don't have a large home. The problem is my wireless router has to go through 6 walls to get to my daughter's room. The signal is miniscule to nothing in her room. My router is an ASUS RT-56U. There is really no other place to put the router.
> 
> How would you get the signal to her room?


ive been using the securifi almond range extender/router. this thing works like a charm. im currently using it as a wireless range extender with no problems whatsoever. strong wifi all over. even at the neighbors.

http://www.amazon.com/Securifi-Almond-Touchscreen-Wireless-Extender/dp/B0087NZ31S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425086712&sr=8-1&keywords=securifi+almond


----------

